# Cypripedium Michael



## Erythrone (Jun 10, 2017)

Cypripedium Michael web by Erythrone2, sur Flickr


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jun 10, 2017)

So pretty. What media are you using?


----------



## John M (Jun 10, 2017)

Wonderful!!!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 10, 2017)

Lovely clump. The way you photographed them makes it seem they are "in the wild".


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 10, 2017)

I like it!


----------



## abax (Jun 10, 2017)

I've never seen Cyp. Michael before and the flowers are
absolutely gorgeous. They look like peppermint eye candy. Canada seems to be Cyp heaven...no snails, no
slugs and beautiful foliage.


----------



## Don I (Jun 11, 2017)

Beauty.
Don


----------



## John M (Jun 13, 2017)

I keep coming back to look at this photograph. I really like these. I must try to get a plant for my garden. It's really lovely!


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 18, 2017)

abax said:


> I've never seen Cyp. Michael before and the flowers are
> absolutely gorgeous. They look like peppermint eye candy. Canada seems to be Cyp heaven...no snails, no
> slugs and beautiful foliage.



But... we have snails and slugs here!!! We also have deers, hares, groundhogs in our garden... Just 'remove' a hare from the garden this morning. His new home is on public woodlot


----------



## John M (Jun 18, 2017)

I do have snails and slugs in my yard; but, I don't find that they cause any problem. Even my few Hostas come up and keep their clean leaves. 

However!!! Chipmunks are a nasty bunch! They're really cute; but, really destructive! I catch 2 or 3 each day. I've been putting a lot of mileage on my van as I have to drive very far away to relocate them. It's a major pain; but, if I don't the Cyp flowers get their pouches ripped off and sometimes even the stems are chewed through, in effect, chopping down the whole plant! Arrrrrrrgh!


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 18, 2017)

John M said:


> I do have snails and slugs in my yard; but, I don't find that they cause any problem. Even my few Hostas come up and keep their clean leaves.
> 
> However!!! Chipmunks are a nasty bunch! They're really cute; but, really destructive! I catch 2 or 3 each day. I've been putting a lot of mileage on my van as I have to drive very far away to relocate them. It's a major pain; but, if I don't the Cyp flowers get their pouches ripped off and sometimes even the stems are chewed through, in effect, chopping down the whole plant! Arrrrrrrgh!




Sorry to read that Ontarian Chipmunks are nastier than ours... oke: Of course not.... I must say we don't have a lot of them here. Maybe foxes, hawks and coyotes keep the population at a low level?


----------



## Wendy (Jun 19, 2017)

Beautiful! If you ever have a plant available please keep me in mind. I'd love one.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 19, 2017)

Nice. Yeah Quebec province could be Cyp heaven if you keep them indoors during the very cold!


----------



## Cosmic Orchid (Jun 20, 2017)

Those are gorgeous!

I make small cages out of landscape mesh/flexi fencing and encircle the small garden plants that are at risk, and bury it if need be. "When" the day comes when I get Cyps this is what I plan to do. It, along with my cats, keeps my rooted cuttings of my rare old garden roses safe, and a sprinkle of slug-go and alternative plants usually protect from snail and slugs, which are everywhere! I know I have many ferns and jack-in-the-pulpits, along with trilliums and toad lilies, so I have a feeling the orchids may one day have a decent home here!


----------

